# Explaining Thailand to a 7 year old



## briannadawnk (Feb 13, 2017)

Hello, my daughter and I will be moving from Canada to Thailand for one year. We will be located in the Phuket or Krabi location. My daughter is 7 years old and I am very excited for her to absorb so much culture and life experience. But my worry is that there are many things in Thailand that she will be exposed to that she would not normally be in Canada. Such as, the sex industry and the child beggars. My question is, how do you explain those types of things to a 7 year old? and is it literally everywhere, or am I just over-thinking it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't think in Thailand it is so much of a problem. Certainly not like the Philippines, where you see so much grinding poverty in the cities. I don't even recall seeing child beggars on the last two trips I made this year to Phuket and Chiang Mai. The sex industry isn't really in your face unless you go down to the strip where the bars are, like at Patong.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Yes , you are over thinking , it's all down to you ! , Where are you staying ?? If you are out from the pub's and clubs and sex trade places then you will be ok , pick a place that has kids the same age and get her street smart , no talking to strangers , and scream if she is grabed , does not matter where you are in this world , get the kid street smart , you did not say , if you are going to be with her all the time or is she going to school ! , Makes looking for a place easy , start at the school and work back


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

I didn't see many beggars in Bangkok, actually more in San Jose!


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

Brianna, have you been to Thailand previously?


----------



## john001 (Feb 24, 2017)

Anywhere in the world has "the sex industry and the child beggars". If you will be living in a very exposed area near bars and pubs, then definitely it is not a recommended area for kids.


----------



## Robzx9 (Mar 5, 2017)

Once you arrive and start to travel, particularly the two areas mentioned, you will get a sense of places that are age appropriate. Perhaps, it is beneficial to get onto youtube and search for the areas mentioned. Set the filters for the past year so the videos will be relevant. Just be aware that it might not be something for the seven year old to watch. Pull up maps of the areas. Play with the queries and log in some tag words to narrow down certain type areas.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

Everything is new to a 7 year old! Whether it's Thailand or Main Street Canada. Shoot, it's not like she's had 20 years of experiences.
Just be a good parent and look out fo her safety and education.
Don't be such a wuss!


----------

